# Welche Berufe bzw. Berufskombi zum G-Farmen



## revil84 (27. März 2011)

Guten Morgen zusammen, während ich mich gestern Nacht für ein BG anmeldete und beim warten in OG chillte tobte im 2/er die Diskussion wie man am schnellsten an G kommt. Ich muss ehrlich sagen das ich mit meinen Berufen nur ein paar Hundert, bzw wenns hoch kommt um die 1000 g in der Woche mache. Welche Berufe sind eurer Meinung nach momentan am besten geeignet um damit richtig Gold zu machen?
Außerdem würden mich eure Berufskombis interessieren ;-)

ich fang einfach mal an^^

mein Hunter hat die Komi Lederverabeitung und Kürschner
der Druide ist Verzauberer und Bergbau
und der Priester verdient sich seine Kröten mit Bergbau und Kräuterkunde


----------



## bzzzu (27. März 2011)

Am rentabelsten sind, denke ich, wohl die Sammelberufe Bergbau und Kräuterkunde.

1. gibts unendlich Ressourcen

2. gibts, auf halbwegs bevölkerten Servern zumindest, eine quasi unendliche Nachfrage (insb. bei Erzen, die man ja für 3 Berufe benötigt)

3. sind die Leute bereit, teilweise absurd hohe Preise für ein Stack Erze/Kräuter zu zahlen

4. sind die Berufe sozusagen "zeitlos", weil nicht von der aktuellen Tier-Stufe abhängig wie z.B. die herstellenden Berufe (Equip wird einfach irgendwann "alt" und es fehlt dann die Nachfrage, so dass man die Produkte teilweise nur noch für weniger verkaufen kann, als die Materialien im Einzelnen wert wären)

5. sind die Berufe extremst einfach und schnell zu skillen

Natürlich haben die Berufe auch Nachteile: 

Zum einen muss man natürlich erst einmal die Zeit aufwenden, das ganze Zeug einzusammeln. Zum anderen gibt es in der Regel eine hohe Konkurrenz insb. bei den höherwertigen Ressourcen wie z.B. Schattenjasmin. Das macht das Sammeln teilweise sehr mühselig, weil man, wenn man gerade eine ungünstige Zeit erwischt hat, gerne mal eine Stunde in der Gegend herumfliegt, ohne ein Stack zusammenzubekommen. Am effektivsten ist es auf meinem Server meist, in dem Zeitraum zwischen 0 Uhr nachts und 10 uhr morgens zu farmen, sofern man das denn zeitlich kann. Da ist meistens recht wenig los. Die Zeiten sind zwar von Server zu Server unterschiedlich, lassen sich aber relativ schnell durch Feldstudien herausfinden 

Außerdem muss man auch immer den Chaos-Faktor des Auktionshauses bedenken: zum einen wird sich, mit teilweise lächerlichen Preisspannen, gnadenlos unterboten, so dass es passieren kann, dass man auf seinem Zeug sitzen bleibt (als Faustregel hab ich so für mich rausgefunden: wenn etwas nicht innerhalb von 12 Stunden nach Einstellen verkauft ist, findet man es in der Regel in der Post wieder). Zum anderen ist das Konsumverhalten der Spielerschaft nie vorauszusagen, so dass sich eine rentable Ressource schnell auch mal zum Ladenhüter entwickeln kann. Wobei man aber auch dazu sagen muss, dass man Kräuter und Erze so gut wie immer verkauft bekommt. Vielleicht nicht zu dem Preis, den man sich vorgestellt hat, zumindest aber bekommt man sie früher oder später los.

Somit hat man, wenn man bereit ist, die nötige Zeit zu investieren, eine relativ sichere Einnahmequelle, mit der man gut und gerne, bei entsprechendem Farmaufwand, mehrere tausend Gold in der Woche erzielen kann. Eine gleich effektive Alternative in den Berufen gibt es meiner Meinung nach nicht. Klar konnte man am Anfang des AddOns mit den neuen Ausrüstungsgegenständen mit einem Item 30k - 80k Gold oder mehr erzielen. Allerdings sind die Zeiten mittlerweile auch vorbei und die Preise werden, insbesondere mit dem Hinzukommen eines neuen Tier-Sets, extremst in den Keller gehen. Außerdem muss man da auch immer erstmal das Glück haben, einen Käufer zu finden!

Ach ja: meine Berufskombinationen beim Main sind Alchemie/Kräuterkunde und ansonsten hab ich, bis auf Ingenieurskunst, sämtliche Berufe und Kombinationen auf Twinks verteilt. Allerdings nicht, um damit Gold zu verdienen, sondern einfach, weil ich die Berufe mal ausprobieren wollte. Mein Gold habe ich mir zu WotLK-Zeiten mit den Argentumturnier-Dailies erwirtschaftet (bzw. heutzutage mit den TolBarad-Dailies, allerdings mache ich die nicht regelmäßig, sondern nur, wenn mir gerade danach ist).


----------



## zoizz (27. März 2011)

Sofern man schon etwas Startkapital hat: Juwe + Alchi!

Man braucht nichtmal in der Welt rumeiern und irgendwas sammeln, die Mats besorgen dir andere und servieren sie dir im AH.
Für Juwe machst einmal am Tag ´ne Daily und kaufst dir Rezepte die Standardwerte pushen - denn neues Equip muss immer gesockelt werden.
Beim Alchi kannst die Rohstoffe auch bequem im AH abgrasen: Sei es für Tränke oder zum transmutieren, die weiterverarbeiteten Produkte kannst du immer gewinnbringend verkaufen.

Meiner Meinung nach viel effektiver, als durch die Weltgeschichte rumzufliegen und verkrampft mit anderen Gierlappen um den nächsten Spawnpunkt zu kloppen.


----------



## Goldgoblin (28. März 2011)

Ich sehe es ähnlich wie zoizz. Juwelenschleifen und Inschriftenkunde würde ich empfehlen, wenn man etwas Startkapital und Muße hat sich drauf einzulassen. Sonst sollten Alchemie und Verzauberungskunst auch noch gut gewinn abwerfen.

Der Vorteil ist das man diese Berufe (besonder Juwelenschleifen und Inschriftenkunde) so halb-automatisieren kann, dass man immer nur alle 2-3 Sekunden die selbe Taste drücken muss und nebenbei kann man noch Video/Fernsehen gucken. Während man dabei also Brain-AFK gehen kann, muss man bei den Farmberufen immer dabei sein und "spielen".


----------



## Gazeran (29. März 2011)

Ich kann inschriftenkunde empfehlen in den letzten 4 tagen 15k gold gemacht DDD
mit 1k startkapital


----------



## Jackie251 (29. März 2011)

Farmen muss man sehen ob man es mag und wie der Server so läuft.
Bei uns aktuell Elementiumerz 30-35g in größeren Mengen, da bringt farmen auch (zu)wenig





zoizz schrieb:


> Beim Alchi kannst die Rohstoffe auch bequem im AH abgrasen: Sei es für Tränke oder zum transmutieren, die weiterverarbeiteten Produkte kannst du immer gewinnbringend verkaufen.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach viel effektiver, als durch die Weltgeschichte rumzufliegen und verkrampft mit anderen Gierlappen um den nächsten Spawnpunkt zu kloppen.



würdest du das mit dem gewinn mittels Alchi, mittels gekaufter Ressourcen auf einem Server meiner Wahl "beweisen" wollen?
Alchi ist extrem serverabhängig, aber es gibt mehr Server wo man bei Flaks etc draufzahlt wenn man matz kauft und verarbeitet.

Gut an alchi ist der Transmute CD der einen sicheren Tagesgewinn bringt bei minimalen einsatz von zeit. 
allerdings kann man den Gewinn nicht beliebig erhöhen.


*
Inschriftenkunde*
ist so eine Sache. Vor paar Wochen noch super, kommen durch die billigen Catakräuter und das die Leute mit dem Contend durch sind und zeit haben inzwischen weit mehr Anbieter ins AH.
Aktuell zwar noch meine gewinnbringenste Beschäftigung - allerdings ich kann auch auf Arbeit posten und poste daher von 6-23 uhr ca einmal pro stunde JEDEN tag ALLE glyphen.
Die Schlacht ist episch. Der Preis viele glyphen weit runter.
Ein neueinsteiger der
- ohne forschungen
- ohne bücher
- 2-3 mal postend 
anfängt wird eher keine fairen gewinne machen..

auf einem 2. server wo ist nur sehr selten spiele, aber einen inschriftenkundler 225 habe und daher auch nur ca 1/3 alle glyphen anbieten kann, sind pro tag aber ca 300g gewinn drin, für einmal posten. Das ist durchaus nett wenn man maximal level 40er hat ^^
da poste ich aber nicht jeden tag.

Infernotinte ist auch so eine Sache. bisher habe ich ca 600 Dunkelmondkarten gebaut und stelle das gleiche problem fest wie immer: das 1/32 glücksystem bringt eine irrwitzige Verteilung zustande. Es ist reines pokern was bei dem Materialaufwand kaum gerecht ist.
Letzte woche waren die Preise nochmal, weil inzwischen die meisten ihre Sets los sind (nächste woche wieder markt). Ab jetzt warten sie leute auch noch bis zu WE um selber zu tauschen.
Die Preise insgesamt sind deutlich zurückgegangen. Einzelkarten sind die meisten für unter 500g zu haben. Flüchtiges Leben in ausreichender stückzahl kostet 12g. 
Kommender patch 4.1, Ruf in Tol Barad und die Marken Schmuckstücke machen es zunehmen unattraktiv. Zumal mit den erdbebenset draufgezahlt wird. Ich überlege noch was ich mit meiner Infernotinte machen werde. 
Ich bin ziemlich sicher das der hochpunkt vorbei ist. Obs später noch neue Items geben wird wissen wird nicht. Allerdings sind die Teile jetzt schon mäßig sodass sie sich eher nicht bis t13 halten werden (wie gradeur noch in ICC).
Eher kurzfristig werden die Sets aber auf das Fallen was sie in WOTLK waren: einzige Möglichkeit große Mengen magische Tinte abzubauen.
Und der Glyphenmarkt wird sich wohl kaum bessern. Ein paar Twinks werden immer als Käufer da sein - aber der Zenit ist vorbei^^


Juwelier ist nicht schlecht, aber auch da waren die ICC zeiten besser ;-)
Denke aber wenn mehr sockelbarer loot einfacher zu bekommen ist wird es auch da besser.


----------



## bzzzu (30. März 2011)

Jackie251 schrieb:


> Und der Glyphenmarkt wird sich wohl kaum bessern. Ein paar Twinks werden immer als Käufer da sein - aber der Zenit ist vorbei^^


Denke ich auch, v.a., weil man Glyphen ja nur noch einmal kaufen muss und dann beliebig austauschen kann. Nicht mal zum Löschen von alten Glyphen braucht man nen Inschriftenkundler, das Pulver gibts ja beim Händler. Ansonsten kommts wohl wirklich darauf an, wie das Farm-/Herstellverhalten auf dem jeweiligen Server so ausgeprägt ist. Bei uns z.B. macht man mit Juwe nicht wirklich viel Gewinn, da die Rohsteine fast genausoviel kosten wie die Endprodukte. Dafür wechseln Kräuter und Erze zu Stackpreisen von teilweise 200g (schwankend natürlich, je nachdem, wie viele sich zum Farmen aufgerafft haben) den Besitzer. Am besten wirds sein, ein-zwei Wochen jeden Tag mal das AH zu checken und zu gucken, was grad gut läuft. Das heißt aber natürlich nicht, dass das noch genauso sein muss, wenn man schließlich fertig geskillt hat, siehe den oben schonmal angesprochenen Chaosfaktor im AH ^^

Was bei uns auch noch gut geht sind die Fische, die man nicht in Schwärmen angeln kann ( Lavaschuppenwels und Tiefseeweisenfisch ). Wobei man da wirklich viel Zeit (und v.a. Angelglück) braucht, um einen anständigen Gewinn einzufahren. Was auch manchmal ganz gut geht, ist Kochmats einzukaufen und das Produkt zu verkaufen. Wie gesagt, ein bisschen Marktbeobachtung und man bekommt recht schnell raus, was grad gut is.


----------



## Dexis (31. März 2011)

bzzzu schrieb:


> Was auch manchmal ganz gut geht, ist Kochmats einzukaufen und das Produkt zu verkaufen. Wie gesagt, ein bisschen Markbeobachtung und man bekommt recht schnell raus, was grad gut is.


Das ist oft der entscheidende Punkt wenn man das Gefühl hat, man kommt mit seinen Verkäufen nicht so gut voran. Oftmals kann es so einfach sein, Rohmaterialien aus dem AH aufzukaufen, zu verarbeiten und dann wieder ins AH zu stellen. Das bringt immer wieder kleine Zuwächse und machen auf lange Sicht den "großen Haufen" aus.
Als die meisten noch nicht kapiert hatten, dass man z.b. das Schwere Primitive Leder im Schattenhochland gegen Makellose Bälge eintauschen konnte, habe ich normales Leder aufgekauft und pro Tag 2-4 Bälge dagegen eingetauscht, je nachdem wieviel grad im AH war. Damit hab ich in zwei Wochen mehrere Tausend Gold verdient, für einen Aufwand von fünf Minuten pro Tag.
Ich kenne auf unserem Server mindestens zwei Spieler die nicht mehr selber farmen sondern alles übers AH abwickeln. Natürlich muss man zugestehen, dass die Sache auch zeitaufwendig (Beobachtung des AHs) ist. Aber das macht bei Zahlenwerten von 30-40k im Einkauf auch Sinn ^^


----------



## Kwatamehn (31. März 2011)

@above

Ja, sehe ich auch so.


Und ich denke 2 Sammelberufe werden im Endeffekt immer mehr bringen als 1 oder gar 2 herstellende Berufe.


Die meisten Herstellenden Berufe haben nur wenige gut verkaufbare Items, viele davon mit enormen Matkosten (zB Lederer,Schmied,Ingi-Epics) bzw. nur sehr wenig mit relaitv geringen Matkosten, was
sich mehr oder weniger gut verkaufen lässt (zB Schweres Rüstungsset,Lederer-Hosen-VZ,Gürtelschnalle,usw)

Gerade zu Beginn eines AddOns oder Contentpatches (neue Inis-Raids) lässt sich das noch ganz gut verkaufen, aber früher oder später gehen die Preise soweit runter, dass es ganz einfach mehr bringt die
Mats zu verkaufen als etwas zu craften.

zB Lederer - Schweres Rüstungsset (5 schere primitive Leder wenn ich mich grad nicht irre) sind die Preise auf unserem Server 60-70 g, während der Stkpreis pro Leder bei 20-25 liegt.

Zudem ist das Rüstungsset nicht so oft gefragt, Leder verkauft sich mit dem richtigen Preis aber so gut wie immer.


Ausnahmen sind ev. Juwe + VZ+Alchi - Edelsteine,VZ udn Fläschchen werden häufiger benötigt als andere herstellbare Gegenstände - aber auch da gibts denke ich irgendwann weniger Nachfrage bzw. Preisrückstand, während die Mats besser verkaufbar sind.


Aber wie oben beschrieben, sollte man die Nebenberufe auch nicht ausser acht lassen - einige Buff-Food-Mats die man angeln muss (Klafteraal) verkaufen sich auch recht gut, kann man das dazugehörige Rezept umso besser.

Von den Tol Barad Dailys mit den Krokos hab ich immer etwas Kroko-Fleisch und verkoche das auf das +90 Stärke Bufffood, und das verkauft sich auch nicht so schlecht - kein Riesengewinn, aber im Endeffekt
geh ich das ja nicht gezielt farmen, sondern bekomm es nebenbei und hab auch sonst keine Kosten.



Wie gesagt, 2 Sammelberufe sind im Endeffekt wohl am effektivsten - wobei ich Kräuterkunde und Bergbau nehmen würde - Kürschnern tut man so oder so nebenbei beim questen, von daher ist Leder eigentlich immer relativ billig im AH - konnte man gut am enormen Preissturz beobachten, nachdem die Spinnen der Tol Barad Dailys kürschnerbar wurden.


----------



## madmurdock (24. Juni 2011)

Wenn man alle Berufe mit seinen Chars hat. Ergo. Echtgold wird selbst gemacht, Sachen werden nicht gefarmt, aber verhuettet n Co. Erz wird rausgekauft, gedisst, der Juwe baut Items, die wieder an den Enchanter geschickt werden. Dieser disst nun die Juwe Items und stellt Enchanting Rollen her und packt sie ins AH. Falls zu viel Konkurrenz -> Rohmats verkaufen usw usw.


----------



## Byte768 (24. Juni 2011)

Mit Bergbau hat man den wenigsten Streß, Erz und Barren werden immer gekauft, ob wegen Bergbau, Schmiedekunst (leveln, Herstellung), Juwelenschleifen (Sondieren) oder einfach nur weil es irgendwo vorrausgesetzt wird. Außerdem wird man die Waren in sehr kurzer Zeit los.
Allerdings ist das farmen sehr langweilig und man kann wenig nützliches nebenbei machen, das ist der Nachteil. Gleiches gilt für Kräuterkunde, obwohl hier der Fall etwas anders ist, die Kräuter können direkt weiterverarbeitet und gewinnbringend genutzt werden, mit einer Spezialisierung in Alchemie kommen teilweise 5fache Mengen raus ohne etwas bezahlt zu haben. Das kann sich schon lohnen, aber auch farmen kostet Zeit...

Es ist sehr schwierig eine gute Kombination zu nennen, da es von der Spielzeit und Server abhängt. Wer immer die neuesten Rezepte hat, kann sogar mit Herstellungsberufen reich werden, in den ersten Tagen werden diese tausende Goldstücke abwerfen und selbst danach ist die Gewinnspanne nicht schlecht, aber man muss sich jederzeit um Materialien bemühen. Bei Schneiderei kann man mit Taschen auch Geld machen, diese hängen widerum an einem cooldown oder an der Spielzeit, Chaoskugeln sind begrenzt.
Und die beste Möglichkeit Gold zu scheffeln ist es, jeden Beruf zu ignorieren. Alleine mit dem Handeln im Aktionshaus lassen sich in wenigen Stunden tausende Goldstücke rausholen. Kein Streß, kein Skillaufwand, keine besondere Konkurrenz, man muß nur wissen womit.


----------



## Niklasx (24. Juni 2011)

Im Endeffekt kommt es auf deinen server an. bei manchen ist x teuer, dafür y billig und umgekehrt. bei mir zb sind viele juwe-sachen sehr rentabel.
ich kaufe steine aus dem ah für 5-6, schleife sie und verkaufe sie dann für bis zu 180g. da kommt schon der ein oder andere goldbetrag am zusammen. mit wenig aufwand


----------



## Danf (5. Juli 2011)

Wenn du irgendwie 40k anhäufen aknnst solltest du so vorgehen:

vz hochziehen und stärke + int auf armschiene rezept kaufen
pro verkaufter fertiger Rolle, wenn ich die mats ausm AH kaufe, mache ich 250-300g gewinn, bei den introllen sogar 300-350.

Alchi mats kaufen -> flask/pots/Elixiere, maxgold und das ohne zu farmen. Jedoch ist halt ein großes Startkapital nötig. Oder du hast nen 85er twink, der kann dann Kräuterkunde und schneider nehmen, so kannst du Kostengünstig alle 3 Berufe skillen und mit Schneider unglaubliche Mengen an Gold scheffeln.. wie ? Wenn du mir eine PM schreibst erkläre ich es dir gerne genauer^^

MFG


----------



## veryarrant (7. Juli 2011)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Und ich denke 2 Sammelberufe werden im Endeffekt immer mehr bringen als 1 oder gar 2 herstellende Berufe.



Ich habe auf 2 Chars BB / Juwe / Alchi / VZ und mache in 1 stunde soviel Gold übers AH wie ich in 10 Stunden erfarmen würde. 
Sammelberufe bringen mMn sogut wie gar nix mehr.


----------



## Izara (23. Juli 2011)

Soweit ich das hier mitgelesen hab, kann ich nur einem zustimmen: Sammelberufe sind zeitlos und man wird das Zeug immer zu einem guten Preis los.  
Allerdings braucht man dafür halt auch Zeit, wenn man gezielt bestimmte Erze, Kräuter oder Leder farmen möchte. Hat man die nicht, lohnt sich der Beruf nicht wirklich, da man damit ja nix macht.

Ich hab mit so gut wie jedem meiner Chars herstellende Berufe gewählt und versucht, jeden Beruf voll auszuskillen, sodass ich autark bin, was das angeht. Leider habe ich nicht die Zeit, um dafür zu farmen oder mir mal eben die Mats selbst zusammenzufarmen, wenn sie grad gar nicht oder überteuert im AH sind. 

Alchi und Juwe wird als Kombi fast in jeder Zeitschrift und jedem Forum als die ultimative Goldmach-Kombi angepriesen. Dem ist nicht so. Das ist so extrem serverabhängig, dass ich mittlerweile fast lachen muss, wenn mir jemand erzählen möchte, dass er als Alchi Gold macht ohne selbst Kräuter zu farmen. Zumindest, was unseren Server angeht.
So muss ich auf Anub'arak extrem draufzahlen, wenn ich Flasks herstellen möchte. Ich hab aufgrund einer längeren WoW-Pause die Preise nicht mehr so verfolgen können und hatte mir vor ein paar Tagen dann die Mats für ein Stack Int-Fläschchen besorgt (im AH gekauft). Pro Flask hab ich an reinen Herstellkosten 128 g bezahlt. Wert waren die Fläschchen dann aber nicht mal 50 g  Blöd gelaufen, aber man lernt ja dazu ^^ Daher werd ich davon absehen Kräuter im AH zu kaufen um damit eventuell Gewinn zu erzielen. Als Transmute-Alchi kann ich dann nur noch meinen CD verkaufen, aber den behalt ich dann doch lieber selbst, weil die Leute kaum was für zahlen.

Als Juwe ists wiederum was anderes: Egal, was man herstellt, man macht immer Gewinn. (hier aber wieder der Zusatz: auf Anub'arak) Ich hab bisher nie Verluste gehabt, selbst wenn ich Erze oder sonstiges im AH kaufen musste, und sogar meine Skillkosten hab ich mittlerweile wieder drin.

Generell ist es mit den Berufen genauso wie mit allen anderen Angeboten im AH und Handelschannel:
Ist die Nachfrage groß, das Angebot aber klein (z.B. nur wenige Kräuterkundler oder Schmieder oder sonstwas unterwegs), ist der Preis gut bzw. hoch und man macht ne Menge Gold.
Ist die Nachfrage klein/groß, das Angebot aber riesig, sinkt der Preis ins untermessliche und man kann seinen Beruf begraben 

Was Alchemie angeht: 
ich weiß noch, wo fast jeder auf Anub bestrebt war, seinen Main oder Twink zum Alchi zu machen. Wenn folglich jeder mindestens einen Alchi hat (ich hab 3 ^^), dann ists kaum überraschend, wenn die Preise für Flasks etc ins bodenlose sinken. Meinereiner hat z.B. Kräuterkunde verlernt, um Juwe zu werden (davor wars ne Kombi aus KK und Alchi), und nun bereue ich es und kann nur hoffen, dass es mehr Kräuterkundler geben wird, damit die Preise für Kräuter sinken  Denn hat man keine Zeit, Rohstoffe selber zu farmen, ist man entweder aufs AH (d.h. kaum oder kein Gewinn) oder auf seinen Alternativberuf angewiesen. So gesehen, sollte man sich also gut überlegen, was auf seinem eigenen Server zu Hauf vorhanden ist und welcher Beruf eher weniger praktiziert wird. (ja, das erfordert dann eben mal etwas Zeit und Arbeit, das AH und den Handelschannel zu beobachten)


----------



## madmurdock (9. September 2011)

Nicht direkt beantwortbar.
Die Antworten heissen naemlich schlicht Marktlücke und Nachfrage.

Wenn zB viele Verzauberer Erdrutsch, Kreuzfahrer, Hose, Schuhe und sonst was Enchants ins AH packen, wirst du nie (viel) mehr reinholen als den reinen Roh Matsgewinn. Dann is naemlich nix mit "Rein - Gewinn".

FL Craftables: Hier heisst es moeglichst schnell an Rezepte (natuerlich durch die Gilde) zu kommen um einer der ersten und einzigen MIT Hero Ini Endboss Kugeln zu sein um diese fuer gut Gold verticken zu koennen. Mittlerweile kriegt man aber keine 500g mehr pro Kugel (brauchst statistisch im Schnitt 3 bis 5 Runs pro Kugel), was den Aufwand natuerlich nicht rechtfertigt. (Raids gibt 500+ Pts in der Woche, wenn man jdfs 3, 4 Bosse + pvp boss legt und wer will schon Random Inis abklappern, wenn er schon das Cap voll hat? Ergo an dieser Stelle. Der fruehe (und vorher das sammelnde und hortende Eichhörnchen ) Vogel faengt den Wurm..

Sammelberufe gehen immer gut, wenn ein Addon neu raus ist (jeder will skillen) oder ein Patch mit neuen Rezepten draussen ist. zB Elementiumerz vor Patch bei 20g. Atm bei 40 bis 50g wegen der FL Rezepte. Aber Anfang des Addons hast du hier das 4 fache gekriegt, wobei zu dem Zeitpunkt auch die Gebiete knueppelvoll waren - sprich weniger Vorkommen. 

Ergo kommt auch noch Planung (Horten, Frueheinkauf) und Timing dazu. Hier das Bsp zu wotl mit Titanerz. Nun konnte man daraus epische Gems sondieren. Das hatte zur folge, dass sowohl die Roherz Preise als auch die Titanstahlbarren Preise massiv anstiegen. Wer hier vorher gehortet hat, konnte gut mehrere 10k oder gar 100ks machen, da sie zu dem Zeitpunkt das 10+ fache wert waren.

Es kommt also immer auf den Markt an sich an. Eine pauschale Antwort gibt es nicht. Nur eine: Ingi ist scheisse. :> Beim Rest kommts auf die Marktluecke an.


----------



## Amraam (15. September 2011)

m.e. ist Bergbau am likrativsten.

Nicht um Damit Elementium-erze Abzubauen, das lohnt sich dank Bots (fast) nichtmehr.

Sondern im AH günstig Erze aufkaufen, Einschmelzen, und als Barren wieder Reinstellen.

Stück Elementiumerz kostet bei uns 1~2G
Der ElementiumBarren geht teilweise für 10 G weg.

Auch der magische Barren (also der Barren, der mit VZ-mats gemacht werden muss) bietet eine nicht unerhebliche gewinnspanne.


Was sich auch lohnt , falls du einen VZler als twink Gilden-mate oder auf der FL hast:

Obsidium-erz farmen. (8stück)
Elementium-Erz aufkaufen. (16 stück)

Obsidium-Erz einschmelzen -> 4Barren
Elementium-Erz einschmelzen -> 8Barren

Blaue Plattenschultern daraus herstellen (lassen?) -> Plattenschultern entzaubern -> 1-4 http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=52721 rausbekommen.

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=55037 - die meine ich


----------

